# Do large files on desktop slow CPU speed?



## Filewasp (Sep 12, 2003)

I have a freeware utility called "Disc Pie" I got at PCMag.com It's a great way to take a disc look at your hard drive to see where the bulk of your storage is taking place.
My question is: Disk Pie says half of my storage is in Windows. When I open up a disc representation of windows, it say's about 80% in on my desktop. I created a file on my desktop for temporary storage of Movies I watch and then delete. (There is 1605MB there as I speak) The movies amazingly play just fine though at times get a bit out of sync. Running AMD K6 w/ 8.4 GB and 192.0 MB of RAM.

Does having applications such as movies stored in files on your desktop significantly slow down your CPU? Would I be better off to store those huge files another place?

Here's the link to DISK PIE Download if interested:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,4149,91132,00.asp

thanks ahead of time!


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

The size or whereabouts doesn't matter in regards to slowing your cpu. What determines it is the amount of power it takes to run the programs you have running. For instance if you have all those programs on startup then you'll see a definite slowdown versus nat having them on startup..


----------

